# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përse duhet t'i dëgjojmë prindërit?

## Albo

Mora shkas nga nje kerkim qe nje vogelush po bente ne google, dhe kish perfunduar ne nje teme ne forum. Ne google, vogelushi kish shtypur fjalet: 

"Perse duhet t'i degjojme prinderit?"

Mesuesja u kish dhene detyre shtepie qe ti jepnin pergjigje kesaj pyetjeje. Kete pyetje une po ua shtroj gjithe anetareve te forumit, qe kane disa vite me shume mbi supe se ky femije, e mund te jene edhe prinder vete, per te ndare me kete femije mesimet e tyre te jetes.

Albo

----------


## thirsty

Te ishe Klara Pink anetaret do qeshnin me kete pyetje 

hmmm

----------


## EXODUS

Përvoja, pjekuria... 

"Plakut 'flakhedhsen' mos i'a degjo, fjalen degjoja" (prindit, natyrshem)

----------


## lisa12

> Mora shkas nga nje kerkim qe nje vogelush po bente ne google, dhe kish perfunduar ne nje teme ne forum. Ne google, vogelushi kish shtypur fjalet: 
> 
> "Perse duhet t'i degjojme prinderit?"
> 
> Mesuesja u kish dhene detyre shtepie qe ti jepnin pergjigje kesaj pyetjeje. Kete pyetje une po ua shtroj gjithe anetareve te forumit, qe kane disa vite me shume mbi supe se ky femije, e mund te jene edhe prinder vete, per te ndare me kete femije mesimet e tyre te jetes.
> 
> Albo




albo kur ishim ne te vegjel dhe nuk e degjonim prinderin p sh qe te visheshim ne dimer mire ose te hanim kete apo ate,mesoni se per veten e juaj e keni..........te gjitha keto ne nuk i zbatonim,dhe mami im me thoshte gjithmone nigjojeni fjalen nenes se do te jete mire, kur do ju vijne ne mend fjalet e mia do te jete vone dhe ashtu eshte une tani i i udhezoj femijet e mi dhe ato nuk me nigjojne mua dua, ta degjojme prinderin se ato e dine kush esht e mira apo e keqja se dhe ato kane qene femije

----------

